# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  >  How to reset the Application.StatusBar

## PCLIVE

I know this is probably simple, but my brain is having a glitch right now.

How do I reset the Application.StatusBar?

As an example, I have code that states:

Application.StatusBar = "Running"

I know how to make the StatusBar say something else, but how do I reset it
to normal so that it shows the normal things such as "Saving Temporary
File", "Calculating", etc.?

Thanks.
Paul

----------


## mpeplow

Try....

Application.Statusbar = ""

----------


## PCLIVE

I did that.  That causes the StatusBar to remain blank and display nothing.

"mpeplow" <mpeplow.2bvbxt_1154447709.4973@excelforum-nospam.com> wrote in
message news:mpeplow.2bvbxt_1154447709.4973@excelforum-nospam.com...
>
> Try....
>
> Application.Statusbar = ""
>
>
> --
> mpeplow
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> mpeplow's Profile:
> http://www.excelforum.com/member.php...o&userid=34812
> View this thread: http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...hreadid=567080
>

----------


## Dave Peterson

application.statusbar = false

works for me.

PCLIVE wrote:
>
> I know this is probably simple, but my brain is having a glitch right now.
>
> How do I reset the Application.StatusBar?
>
> As an example, I have code that states:
>
>     Application.StatusBar = "Running"
>
> I know how to make the StatusBar say something else, but how do I reset it
> to normal so that it shows the normal things such as "Saving Temporary
> File", "Calculating", etc.?
>
> Thanks.
> Paul

--

Dave Peterson

----------


## Jim Thomlinson

You are better off with

Application.Statusbar = False

The line of code you have permanently sets that status bar to blank. The
line of code above returns control of the status bar back to Excel.
--
HTH...

Jim Thomlinson


"mpeplow" wrote:

>
> Try....
>
> Application.Statusbar = ""
>
>
> --
> mpeplow
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> mpeplow's Profile: http://www.excelforum.com/member.php...o&userid=34812
> View this thread: http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...hreadid=567080
>
>

----------


## PCLIVE

Many thanks Dave.

That's exactly what I was looking for.

Paul

"Dave Peterson" <petersod@verizonXSPAM.net> wrote in message
news:44CF7B6F.926EBAFA@verizonXSPAM.net...
> application.statusbar = false
>
> works for me.
>
> PCLIVE wrote:
>>
>> I know this is probably simple, but my brain is having a glitch right
>> now.
>>
>> How do I reset the Application.StatusBar?
>>
>> As an example, I have code that states:
>>
>>     Application.StatusBar = "Running"
>>
>> I know how to make the StatusBar say something else, but how do I reset
>> it
>> to normal so that it shows the normal things such as "Saving Temporary
>> File", "Calculating", etc.?
>>
>> Thanks.
>> Paul
>
> --
>
> Dave Peterson

----------


## PCLIVE

Thanks Jim.

That's it.


"Jim Thomlinson" <James_Thomlinson@owfg-Re-Move-This-.com> wrote in message
news:14138AF7-9C07-47F5-BA73-CEF81C4E8060@microsoft.com...
> You are better off with
>
> Application.Statusbar = False
>
> The line of code you have permanently sets that status bar to blank. The
> line of code above returns control of the status bar back to Excel.
> --
> HTH...
>
> Jim Thomlinson
>
>
> "mpeplow" wrote:
>
>>
>> Try....
>>
>> Application.Statusbar = ""
>>
>>
>> --
>> mpeplow
>> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
>> mpeplow's Profile:
>> http://www.excelforum.com/member.php...o&userid=34812
>> View this thread:
>> http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...hreadid=567080
>>
>>

----------


## Dave Peterson

application.statusbar = false

works for me.

PCLIVE wrote:
>
> I know this is probably simple, but my brain is having a glitch right now.
>
> How do I reset the Application.StatusBar?
>
> As an example, I have code that states:
>
>     Application.StatusBar = "Running"
>
> I know how to make the StatusBar say something else, but how do I reset it
> to normal so that it shows the normal things such as "Saving Temporary
> File", "Calculating", etc.?
>
> Thanks.
> Paul

--

Dave Peterson

----------


## Jim Thomlinson

You are better off with

Application.Statusbar = False

The line of code you have permanently sets that status bar to blank. The
line of code above returns control of the status bar back to Excel.
--
HTH...

Jim Thomlinson


"mpeplow" wrote:

>
> Try....
>
> Application.Statusbar = ""
>
>
> --
> mpeplow
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> mpeplow's Profile: http://www.excelforum.com/member.php...o&userid=34812
> View this thread: http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...hreadid=567080
>
>

----------


## PCLIVE

Many thanks Dave.

That's exactly what I was looking for.

Paul

"Dave Peterson" <petersod@verizonXSPAM.net> wrote in message
news:44CF7B6F.926EBAFA@verizonXSPAM.net...
> application.statusbar = false
>
> works for me.
>
> PCLIVE wrote:
>>
>> I know this is probably simple, but my brain is having a glitch right
>> now.
>>
>> How do I reset the Application.StatusBar?
>>
>> As an example, I have code that states:
>>
>>     Application.StatusBar = "Running"
>>
>> I know how to make the StatusBar say something else, but how do I reset
>> it
>> to normal so that it shows the normal things such as "Saving Temporary
>> File", "Calculating", etc.?
>>
>> Thanks.
>> Paul
>
> --
>
> Dave Peterson

----------


## PCLIVE

Thanks Jim.

That's it.


"Jim Thomlinson" <James_Thomlinson@owfg-Re-Move-This-.com> wrote in message
news:14138AF7-9C07-47F5-BA73-CEF81C4E8060@microsoft.com...
> You are better off with
>
> Application.Statusbar = False
>
> The line of code you have permanently sets that status bar to blank. The
> line of code above returns control of the status bar back to Excel.
> --
> HTH...
>
> Jim Thomlinson
>
>
> "mpeplow" wrote:
>
>>
>> Try....
>>
>> Application.Statusbar = ""
>>
>>
>> --
>> mpeplow
>> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
>> mpeplow's Profile:
>> http://www.excelforum.com/member.php...o&userid=34812
>> View this thread:
>> http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...hreadid=567080
>>
>>

----------


## mpeplow

try....
Application.Statusbar = False

----------

